# How can I get the MICROSD card on my Tracfone Motorola EX431G to show up?



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

The SD card shows up when I plug it into the PC. It even show up when I plug the phone into the PC, but it doesn't show up on the phone, only the PC. Again, the music and movies are showing up when I connect the phone my laptop pc from a usb device. The manual doesn't answer my question.

I have already read the tutorial and it says nothing about it

http://tracfone.deviceanywhere.com/net10/home.seam?custId=NTMTEX431G


----------

